# How do you like Sephora's Formula X?



## DreamWarrior (Dec 12, 2013)

So, I'm one of those people that are hard on their hands... the end result of all that work is bottles and bottles of hand lotion to keep them smooth and nail polish that doesnt last more than a day (or two).  My average polish change is every three days.

I recently picked up the Sephora Formula X kit (Cleanser, Base Coat, Polish and Top Coat) and was wondering if anyone on the forum had any success with them?

In other words, does the polish really last??

Today is day one for me... I like the formula and didnt think too much of it (yay or nay).  What I can say is that coverage on the polish is pretty impressive, only did one coat to get a nice solid color.

Let me know what you think and if you think Sephora delivered on expectations...

Thanks!!

This is the nail color I chose with the kit, Fathom (a deep grey/blue):


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 12, 2013)

I own the Formula X system and I LOVE it! I painted my nails last Thursday and my manicure lasted until Tuesday. I probably could have gone another day or two before repainting my nails.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Haven't tried Formula X yet, but that colour is gorgeous! I may have to try it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 13, 2013)

this was a lifesaver for me!!! i wear gloves all day and have dry hands/peeling nails. most polishes would only last two days until i used "the system" i do:  two coats of the purple fortifier (not part of the system, but also formula x), one coat of base coat, two coats of polish (julep or formula x, and one coat of top coat. if i'm short on time i'll sub for julep freedom topcoat and then apply the formula x topcoat the following day. now my nails are finally growing and my manis last at least 4 days. i hope they never discontinue "the system"


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 13, 2013)

I just got Formula X the System &amp; I really like it.  I'm only on day two but not one chip so far.  

@DreamWarrior I really love the color Fathom.  Looks great!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 18, 2013)

Update!! I am truly impressed!!!  This is the longest that I have had the same nail color on without touch ups!!

I just removed the polish late last night!!  So, a full 5 days is really impressive for me!

Here is day 3, which is usually my worst day (full of crazy nail chips) here, I only have one!!










And then yesterday... after a full day of painting, cleaning, etc...  and this still isnt bad (at least in my opinion)... I've had worse chips than this on day three with other polishes.





I think - if I did some maintenance on day 3 or 4 (like, another coat of polish and topcoat - or just even a topcoat) I would have had longer wear and less chipping.  But, I wanted to really work this polish and put it to the test.

I say, this product is a good value and well worth a try!!





I'm excited to try other colors!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 30, 2013)

So, I've been playing with the Formula X system and testing them with "other" nailpolishes.  I've used AVON and Sinful Colors so far... while they don't last as long (average 4 days), they still do wear well.  What I have noticed tho, is that my nails are more brittle.  Now, it could be the Formula X product... or it could be the fact that I now need 3x the amount of acetone to remove the polishes at every change.  Where I used to use only one cotton ball to remove product, I now easily use 3 or 4.



  Just another proof of the awesomeness that is Formula X.

If you're having similiar issues... let me know.  I'm keeping my nails short (and square) for now, so the brittleness is painful.  I may need to switch my acetone to something less harsh.

- DW


----------

